# Change barrel threading on HK45



## Axxium (May 18, 2014)

Would it be possible to re-thread the barrel of an HK45 from 16x1 Lh barrel to .578 RH? I have an osprey 45 and an M&P 45 host with .578x28 threads. I am very interested in buying an HK45 host but the only factory threaded barrels are16x1 LH. I really didn't want to mess with swapping out pistons in the osprey on the range in order swap hosts. If not, does any one know where I could get a barrel with the .578 threads.The only other thing I can think of is to have a standard barrel lengthened and threaded. If I go that route, can anyone recommend a reputable place to have this done?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Contact Mark McWillis at TROS (TROS USA) to inquire about an adapter. They can custom make adapters to fit just about any thread pitch.

Or, contact Tornado Technologies (Tornado Technologies - Home page) to see about re-threading your barrel (doubtful) or producing a new barrel to your specs.


----------



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

rfawcs said:


> Contact Mark McWillis at TROS (TROS USA) to inquire about an adapter. They can custom make adapters to fit just about any thread pitch.
> 
> Or, contact Tornado Technologies (Tornado Technologies - Home page) to see about re-threading your barrel (doubtful) or producing a new barrel to your specs.


Thanks. I talked to the folks at Tornado. They didn't want to rethread. They also said they wouldn't extend because there was not enough "meat" on a 45 barrel to effectively add an extension.


----------

